# شريط ابويا الحنين .........بولس ملاك



## بحب الهي (1 يناير 2009)

​ _الان اقدم لكم شريط​_

_(( ابويا الحنين ))​_

_للبابا كيرلس السادس​_

_بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك​_

_*ترانيم  الشريط*​_

_احن أب​_

_حنين وطيب​_

_ابويا  الحنين​_

_فى الدير​_

_جاى  بحب كبير​_

_جبال خطايانا​_

_جوة الطحونة​_

_مع المسيح​_

_سهران طول الليل​_

_وطنك فى السما​_

_ياابانا​_

_زى عريس فى  السما​_

_لتحميل الشريط  كامل​_

_http://www.4shared.com/file/65165568/e8259f3d/_______.html​_​


----------



## ramy9000 (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: شريط ابويا الحنين .........يوسف ملاك*

تشكككككككرات


----------



## بحب الهي (2 يناير 2009)

مرسي علي مرورك


----------



## nader nessim (27 يناير 2009)

ميرسى ليك


----------



## ramynasr (28 يناير 2009)

شريط جميل اوى بصراحة ربنا يخليك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يناير 2009)

​


----------



## botros_22 (29 يناير 2009)

جميل جـــدا شكرا لك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بحب الهي (29 يناير 2009)

مرسي علي المرور


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يناير 2009)

thank you


----------



## SALVATION (29 يناير 2009)

_مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​_​


----------



## كرستينا زكريا (31 يناير 2009)

ميررررررررررررررررسى على الشريط التحفه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (31 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى على الشريك
*


----------



## بحب الهي (6 فبراير 2009)

_مرسي علي المرور_​


----------



## Bolbola142 (6 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي علي الشريط الجميل


----------



## ayman adwar (16 يوليو 2010)

شريط جميل اوى بصراحة ربنا يخليك


----------



## christin (16 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## nermeen1 (20 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## menacontrol (20 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يعوضك شريط جميل ومجهود منك رائع


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا

 للشريط الجميل

 الرب معاكم
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الشريط 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

